# News site to go with morning coffee/tea



## jozze (Jun 28, 2013)

My girlfriend drinks coffee, I drink tea. In the morning when we wake up, we talk a little bit, and start our day together. Sometimes we also like to see what is new in the world of science, find a few interesting articles, and then share it with each other and discuss them. I don't check the news often, but when I do, in my experience, slashdot is a good place to look for some instant "wacky" information, but it's not really what I need/want -- it's too broad.

So my question is, which news sites do you guys like to see in the morning (or in general). Are there any noteworthy magazines you guys like to read? I like to read about innovations in the more technical fields (engineering, physics, computers) and not so much about biology-related stuff. If it's *BSD related it's only a plus .

It doesn't have to be just a magazine for the morning. I'd also like to get a magazine that is also encouraging computer hobbyists to try new computer tricks -- a hacker magazine if you will, in the old sense of the word (so not targeted for network security specialists, but people who like to explore and tinker with "stuff" in general).


----------



## throAU (Jun 28, 2013)

My daily checklist:


http://slashdot.org - used to be a lot better (I'm talking late '90s), now full of trolls/idiots
http://arstechnica.com - tech coverage is pretty excellent
http://www.anandtech.com - Anand is pretty on the money hardware wise

There are plenty of others I visit less frequently, but those have been staples for over a decade.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2013)

I check those too. And these:

http://www.wired.com/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/


----------



## joel@ (Jun 28, 2013)

I can add http://www.osnews.com to the list. Not as great as it used to be, but still interesting.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jun 28, 2013)

http://reddit.com


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 28, 2013)

_R_eddit is now like _S_lashdot. I scan through the headlines looking for interesting links but it's mostly idiots now.

ArsTechnica is pretty good. So is Wired.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 28, 2013)

I usually read ACM Queue site. It have great FreeBSD columnists/contributors


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 28, 2013)

I quickly browse the headlines for many sites using an RSS reader(*) and only read the articles that sound interesting to me.  I listed a few of the technical feeds below, but it's not overwhelming to have many more feeds, and only read what sounds interesting.

* It's actually not an RSS reader, but a mail/news reader (Gnus inside Emacs) that uses Gwene. Even for the majority of users here that I presume don't use Emacs, Gmane/Gwene might be useful.  It's convenient to have all your mail and news in one place.



```
xkcd
           google.blog.official
           slashdot
             bsdnews
             feedburner.about.bsd
             feedburner.bsdtalk
             feedburner.murray.freebsd
             lemis.grog.diary
             versia.freebsd.usr.ports.updating
             youtube.bsdconferences
             freebsd.events
             freebsd.forums
             freebsd.news
             freebsd.news.press-rss
             freebsddiary.news
             freebsdish.planet.freebsd
             sk.vx.blog
             daemonic.dispatches
             ivoras.blog
             emacs.announce
             emacs.auc-tex
             emacs.auctex.announce
             emacs.auctex.general
             emacs.ess.general
             emacs.gnus.announce
             emacs.gnus.general
             emacs.gnus.user
             emacs.help
             emacs.orgmode
             blogspot.emacs-fu
             emacsrocks
             feedburner.emacsblog
             feedburner.emacslife
             feedburner.got.emacs
             feedburner.xahs.emacs.blog
             reddit.emacs
             sachachua.wp.category.emacs
             stackoverflow.feeds.tag.emacs
             stackoverflow.feeds.tag.org-mode
             superuser.feeds.tag.emacs
             whattheemacsd
             wordpress.emacs
             wordpress.emacs.feed
             wordpress.emacslife
             wordpress.en.tag.emacs
             emacs.emacser
             emacsblog
             emacsen.planet
             emacsmovies
             emacswiki
             comp.web.nginx.english
             perlmonks.headlines
             perlnews
             comp.lang.r.announce
             comp.lang.r.general
             comp.lang.r.genetics
             comp.lang.r.packages
             blogspot.onertipaday
             revolution.analytics.blog
             comp.version-control.fossil-scm.user
             comp.version-control.git
```


----------



## h3z (Jun 28, 2013)

Sometimes there is something good on http://hackaday.com/.


----------



## Uniballer (Jun 28, 2013)

I also peek at Schneier on Security


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 28, 2013)

Another look through my feeds for what might match what you're looking for:
http://discovermagazine.com/topics/technology#.Uc3hTnyVthE
http://gizmodo.com/
http://www.engadget.com/

Sorry, my other post was off topic.  I thought it might be helpful to combine them all so you only read what you're interested in, regardless of the source.


----------



## jozze (Jun 28, 2013)

No, @jrm, I liked your post -- I was thinking of getting an RSS reader for about a year now, but never found the time to learn how to set it up (I like the idea, but it's not very high on the list of my priorities, however, that's beginning to change). Although I still dislike the idea of learning Emacs keys/learning Emacs, so I'll look for alternatives. A friend of mine has an RSS feed that is downloading comics from xkcd, and some other geeky sites.


----------



## overmind (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.techcrunch.com
http://www.theverge.com
http://gigaom.com
http://allthingsd.com
http://cultofmac.com
http://macrumors.com

Non IT:

http://freshome.com
http://fstoppers.com
http://inhabitat.com

If you have a tablet you could use Flipboard application to browse all of those without too many ads, nicely arranged. Also in Flipboard you have News section, Technology sections and Flipboard picks, with already compiled websites.

If you are more into video shows, you could watch:   http://www.twit.tv
I recommend *Triangulation* episodes  ( http://twit.tv/show/triangulation/ ). 

For example here is an interview with Nolan Bushnel (founder of Atari): http://twit.tv/show/triangulation/60


----------



## tingo (Jul 4, 2013)

http://boingboing.net/
http://www.metafilter.com/


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 26, 2013)

I add two more to the thread:

http://www.technologyreview.com/.
http://www.techrepublic.com/.


----------



## jh20001 (Aug 7, 2013)

A lot of good sites mentioned. 

I am also a fan of http://www.dvice.com
They have a lot of good posts about new and upcoming tech as well as science/tech breakthroughs. Given, they have some worthless posts but you can't always win them all. I follow them almost daily though either by web or my rss reader on my phone. It's sponsored and hosted by SyFy Channel of all things but it doesn't ruin anything.


----------



## noeyx (Aug 13, 2013)

In addition to popular sites posted above:
http://freebsd.org
http://lxer.com
http://lwn.net


----------



## Goobie (Aug 22, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't find a new page that can keep my interest or respect for more than a little while. I'm not a huge fan of reading in the morning, but sometimes I will just pick up a book. I have ADD when it comes to magazines, the pictures are too distracting.


----------



## hitest (Aug 22, 2013)

I like the BBC site for general news with an international flavour.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/


----------



## da1 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.businessinsider.com/


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 25, 2013)

I tend to go on gamedev.net because there are some quite interesting programming problems on there, however I find it quite frustrating when companies use the forums as an excuse to advertise their "game making" products.


----------

